# Fruit Salsa TNT



## kadesma (Apr 10, 2011)

This works with grilled chicken,  fish or pork I could eat it just as is with crust buttered roll and som fried prosciutto pieces on top peel and dice a mango add 1 cup each pineapple and honeydew diced 1/2 cup diced red bell pepper 1/3 cup rice wine vinegar 3-4 tab chopped cilantro red pepper flakes to taste. ix all in can be made ahead and refrigerated for two days covered 
enjoy 
kadesma


----------

